# My Trio Of Custom Built Naturally Planted Viv's and Custom Made Rack



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

All 3 vivs fully built by David from ddreptiles Vivarium | DDReptiles i take no credit whatsoever

- Amazon Tree Boa (Amazon Biotope)

- Nephrurus Levis (Middle-east Biotope0

- Butter Motley Corn Snake (Corn snake Biotope)

Hope you like, please excuse my rubbish pics i'm not very good at photography and these do not really show just how stunning the vivs are in real life.


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice vivs!
Very nice boa! Looks like a wee one. How old is he/she?

josh


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

jtg said:


> Very nice vivs!
> Very nice boa! Looks like a wee one. How old is he/she?
> 
> josh


Thanks mate, hes around 6 months old and yeah hes tiny at the moment. I was actually suprised myself just how small he is, he should love his new viv its absolutely perfect for an atb.


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Lots of growing to do then!
Will he stay black?

josh


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

he's a garden phase so will probably turn out black/grey/brown, unfortunately he will most likely lose the nice red marks on his back.


----------



## SouthSidePets (Mar 22, 2013)

sweeeeeeeeeet! 
Im re-doing my reptile room soon and im gonna do all natural set ups!
Might steal some of your ideas!
:2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

SouthSidePets said:


> sweeeeeeeeeet!
> Im re-doing my reptile room soon and im gonna do all natural set ups!
> Might steal some of your ideas!
> :2thumb:


thanks 

go for it, copying is the highest form of flattery. if you need any natural looking hides or water bowls etc ddreptiles does some great products you should check out.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

That looks brilliant, where did you get the racking? Might have to look into something similar


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

UpLink said:


> That looks brilliant, where did you get the racking? Might have to look into something similar


:lol2: Sorry mate custom made by my dad and some scrap metal he had lying around his garage. I did spray paint it though. He will be happy to know someone liked it.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

The top viv which is very nice btw, which the ATB is in. You bought that from Donny?


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

creg said:


> :lol2: Sorry mate custom made by my dad and some scrap metal he had lying around his garage. I did spray paint it though. He will be happy to know someone liked it.


Yeah it looks brilliant might have to get my own to dad to replicate it!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Spuddy said:


> The top viv which is very nice btw, which the ATB is in. You bought that from Donny?


I ordered it from ddreptiles about 6 weeks ago, then collected it from Doncaster. He does sell smaller vivs at shows but bigger vivariums like that one need to be ordered.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Photos are stunning!!! I really like your ATB, looks healthy and has fantastic colors. Would like to say big thank you to Craig for giving us a chance to show what we like to do. We will be on CREAKS show in July. Any bookings, please let us know.

Best Regards.
David, DDReptiles


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

creg said:


> I ordered it from ddreptiles about 6 weeks ago, then collected it from Doncaster. He does sell smaller vivs at shows but bigger vivariums like that one need to be ordered.


Creg, you should of said hello @ Donny!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Creg, you should of said hello @ Donny!


Did you have a table? I did see a few people off the forum but i'm too shy to say hello :blush:

You might have seen me, i was with my dad - big bald guy with a ginger goatee.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

the water bowl is also his favourite hide. :flrt:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looking good matey!

No table at donny.... was just there snooping. Seeing who was there and trying not to get my wallet out


----------

